# Pflanzenrätsel 2013



## RKurzhals (21. Mai 2013)

Hallo allerseits,
weil mir Wolfgangs (aka Limnos) Pflanzenrätsel so gut gefallen haben, möchte ich die Tradition nicht gerne abreißen lassen . Das Frühjahr neigt sich seinem Ende zu, und daher eröffne mal ich die diesjährige Runde .... Ich muss leider zugeben, nicht alle Pflanzen exact zu kennen, aber das ist ja nicht das Ziel des Rätsels. 
Das vierte Bild ist ein Baum, der Rest sind alles Kräuter. Der Freude am Bild halber sind es alles Blütenpflanzen. Ich gebe jetzt schon gerne zu, nicht bei allen den exakten Namen zu kennen . Alle der abgebildeten Pflanzen haben dieses Jahr schon geblüht, bzw. stehen in derselben.


----------



## ina1912 (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo!
Bei Nr. 1 und 2 kenne ich ie Namen nicht, Nr. 3 ist ein Vergissmeinnicht, Nr. 4 der Apfelbaum, Nr. 5 das Purpurglöckchen in hell (heißt das da auch so?), Nr. 6 fällt mir auch nicht ein, Nr. 7 ist eine Sumpfprimel und Nr. 8 ein Allium

lg Ina


----------



## anlu (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

1: Corydalis cava
2: Linum usitatissimum
6: __ Sumpfdotterblume  ????


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nr. 7 ist eine __ Rosenprimel, Nr. 8 ein Milchstern, dem Rest schließe ich mich an.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

beim Apfelbaum liegt ihr falsch. Das Ding hat zwar rote, apfelähnliche Früchte ist aber trotzdem ein __ Weißdorn (Crataegus) (schaut euch mal die schlecht erkennbaren Blätter an)

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank,

wenn wir Dich nicht hätten


----------



## Limnos (21. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Weil Pflanzenrätsel sich wohl immer noch einer gewissen Beliebtheit erfreuen, melde ich mich in dieser Sache wieder aus dem "Winterschlaf" Hier meine Rätselpflanzen: Viel Spaß!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
Du als Experte hast schon mitgekriegt, dass meine Pflanzen alle schon richtig bestimmt wurden . Nur eine kleine Frage: der __ Weißdorn (Blatt unten links erkennbar) ist ein zweigriffeliger, oder ist die Bestimmung komplizierter?
Deine Pflanzen sind mal wieder eine Mischung zwischen knifflig und "kenne ich doch" (wobei man bei letzterem auch mal leicht auf die __ Nase fällt ):
eine __ Wolfsmilch... (in Richtung Gartenwolfsmilch),
kriechender __ Günsel (Ajuga reptans),
"__ Goldnessel" (sieht aus wie eine __ Taubnessel, ist aber ein Halbschmarotzer - Braunwurzgewächse, nicht Lippenblütler),
"Polsterphlox".
Ab da muss ich passen. Das nächste Bild erinnert mich arg an meinen Weißdorn (weil es vermutlich ein gerade blühender Strauch ist ). Auf die nächste Pflanze bin ich gespannt, und die letzte ist wohl eine "Zwiebelpflanze" (zumindest ein Rhizom sollte sie haben).


----------



## Kuni99 (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Weißdorne sind leider recht schwierig zu bestimmen, da sie leicht bastardisieren. Zur Bestimmung braucht man wie bei Rosen die Früchte (in der Hand, nicht nur auf dem Bild!).
Die __ Goldnessel ist selbstverständlich ein Lippenblütler. Verwechselst Du sie mit dem Klappertopf?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## nik (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

beim 7., letzten Bild tippe ich auf Hyacinthoides non-scripta, atlantisches __ Hasenglöckchen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Rolf,

mal ein kleiner Hinweiß von mir. Das mit den purpurbraunen Blüten ist ne recht kleinblütige, heimische __ Wildstaude die den Körperteil von nem langbeinigen Vogel im Namen trägt (ich glaube die sollte ich demnächst auch mal ins Lexika eintragen da dieser feuchtigkeitsliebende ........ doch recht unbekannt ist)
Jetzt besser mit dem raten

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Echt? 
Ich hätte das jetzt in die Malvenabteilung geschoben.


----------



## nik (22. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ich war völlig fantasielos und obwohl wir ähnliche im Garten sitzen haben, wäre ich ohne den Hinweis nicht auf (braunen) __ Storchschnabel gekommen.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Christine (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

So, hier ist noch ein bisschen Rätselnachschub....
               

Viel Spaß!


----------



## anlu (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

1. Heidelbeere 
4. __ Bachnelkenwurz
5. Mohnblume ?
6. __ Lungenkraut?
8. Tomateeeeeeee!


----------



## Limnos (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Erst willich mal mein Rätsel auflösen:
1) Zypressen-__ Wolfsmilch  2) __ Gundermann  3) __ Gelbe Taubnessel  4) Polsterphlox  5) __ Orangenblume (Choysia ternata)  6)Brauner Storchenschnabel  7) __ Hasenglöckchen.

Von Christines Bildern erkenne ich in Nr.2 Rosmarin, Nr. 3 Beinwell,  Nr. 6 Komfrey (Symphytum asperum)
Nr. 7 könnte ein Vergissmeinicht sein

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,
Nummer 8 sieht mir verdammt nach Kürbis (bzw. Gurke) aus. Als Beinwell hätte ich allerdings die Nummer 6 bezeichnet. Das siebte Photo konnte eher ein __ Ehrenpreis sein, die Blütenstiele erinnern an Veronica Beccabunga. Die anderen Photos sind echt beeindruckend, da könnte ich nur raten.


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,

ist Nr. 4 vielleicht Geum?
Und Nr. 5 könnte __ Mohn sein.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## rut49 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,
bei Nr.7 tippe ich auf Kaukasisches __ Vergißmeinicht.
LG Regina


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin, jeder hat ein bisschen recht, bis auf Regina, die hat alles richtig 

Hier ist die Auflösung:
1. Heidelbeere
2. Rosmarin
3. __ Lungenkraut (hat keiner richtig )
4. __ Bachnelkenwurz
5. __ Mohn (Papaver orientale)
6. Beinwell
7. Kaukas. Vergißmeinnicht
9. Tomate


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Jetzt seh ich auch die gefleckten Blätter des Lungenkrauts. Nur habe ich das noch nie mit weißen Blüten gesehen. Übrigens ist Nr. 6 zwar eine Beinwell-Art (Symphytum asperum), sie wird aber als Futterpflanze angebaut und auch Kaukasischer Komfrey genannt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## nik (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

na ja, Komfrey ist die englische Bezeichnung für Beinwell. Dem Kaukasus Beinwell schließe ich mich an. So sieht der bei uns aus ...
     

Der hat jetzt seine beste Zeit, bekommt dann aber leicht eine Verpilzung und wird unansehnlich. Ich schneide den dann völlig runter und der Neuaustrieb sieht dann den Rest des Jahres halbwegs ordentlich aus.

Mit freundlichem Gruß, Nik


----------



## rut49 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,
ich muß zu meiner Schande gestehen, daß ich einige wußte, aber da waren andere schneller. Und ALLE habe ich nicht gekannt- beim Kaukasus war ich mir sicher, das erfreut mich auch jedes Jahr.
Bei solchen Rätseln bin ich immer gern dabei. Wie heißt es so schön: Man wird so alt wie eine Kuh und lernt immer noch dazu.
Also Ehre wem Ehre gebührt.
Allen Rätselfreunden ein schönes Wochenende
Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

der als Futter angebaute Comfrey ist keine natürliche Art. Das ist eine Hybride aus Symphytum asperum und Symphytum officinalis. Mit dem kaukasischen Beinwell hat die also nix zu tun

Ich hätt da auch was

Foto 2 und 3 gehören zusammen einmal die ganze Pflanze und ne Einzelblüte  und das letzte bekommt zur Blütezeit im Spätwinter/Frühjahr blaue Blüten


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ist 2 und 3 vielleicht eine __ Hundszahn-Art?

Die hätte ich gerne im Garten 

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Maren, 

nee ne Zwiebelpflanze ist das nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Frank

Also 2und 3 halte ich für Dodecatheon meadii, die Götterblume, 1 könnte eine Ramonda sein, bei 4 habe ich nicht den geringsten Schimmer.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Wow, dann hätte ich gerne __ Hundszahn und Götterblume im Garten


----------



## Kuni99 (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Nr. 1 ist _Haberlea rhodopensis_, eine Gesneriacee (wie Usambaraveilchen, Gloxinie, Schiefteller, Drehfrucht, usw.).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Christine (24. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Und das vierte ist einfach nur Spinat


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Bisschen hell für Dodecatheon meadia, oder? Ich tippe eher auf Dodecatheon hendersonii.


----------



## Nymphaion (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Jetzt wollte ich das Bild davon von meiner Internetseite hochladen, aber das Bild allein geht nicht.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi, 

Wolfgang hat mit der Götterblume recht. 
@Werner In der Tat ist die sehr hell, bestellt hatte ich das Saatgut zumindest als D. meadia. Farben sind von dem eher bekannten tiefrosa, über hellrosa bis zu fast reinweiß rausgekommen (ich weiß aber nicht ob es in den USA auch Farbsorten davon gibt)

das erste ist wie Kai schon schrieb eine Haberlea rhodopensis, ein sehr naher Verwandter von Felsenteller (ist in den Ansprüchen mit diesem ziemlich identisch)

das 4. ist ne bekannte "Hexenpflanze" die nur mit gutem Gehörschutz umgetopft werden darf. 
__ Alraune (Mandragora officinarum) (der Sämling hat allerdings noch nicht die runzeligen Blätter)


so, das war für die nächsten Tage erst mal das letzte Anwesendsein im Forum. Will nachher weg zur "Krötenwanderung" - es geht heut wieder nach Südfrankreich um dort u.a. in der Botanik der Provence rumzuwandern

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank,

na, dann viel Spaß bei der "Krötenwanderung" 

Wir werden wohl zurecht kommen. Die schweren Sachen heben wir dann für Dich auf (Seitenschuppen zählen und so was  )


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,
was war denn Nr. 8 :?. Auch wen ich am meisten daneben gelgen habe, möchte ich gerne das nächste Rätsel einstellen. Es ist nicht sehr schwer, und erinnert schon an den nächsten Monat. Bei mir blüht noch keine der Pflanzen .


----------



## Christine (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Rolf,

Nr. 8 war die Tomate, Nr. 9 hatte ich ja gar nicht, da hab ich mich verschrieben


----------



## idefix--211 (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo.

Dann will ich auch mal mitraten:

1. Kokardenblume evtl. 'Kobold' (bei mir gerade die erste aufgeblüht)
2. __ Schafgarbe
3. __ Gilbweiderich, Goldfelberich ?
4. Tagetes

8. Sonnenbraut?

10. eine Aster

bei den anderen keine Ahnung, da bin ich gespannt auf die Auflösung.


----------



## anlu (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

5. Nerium __ Oleander
6. Cosmeen


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,
bis auf Nr. 7 und 9 sind ja schon die richtigen Antworten eingeflogen ! Bis auf den __ Oleander in Nr. 5 handelt es sich durchweg um "Bauerngartenstauden". Die gezeigte Blüte der Sonnenbraut gehört zu einer Art, die man bei uns in vielen Gärten bewundern kann. Sie braucht viel Sonne, mag keinen trockenen Boden, und ist ab Juli anfällig für Mehltau, wenn sie zu eng im Saudenbeet steht. Bei uns steht sie daher am Übergang zum Rasen, und fühlt sich auch am Grundstücksrand zwischen Straße und Parkfläche in einer SO-Lage wohl.
Nr. 7 geht in Richtung einer amerikanischen Beilage (natürlich kein Salat), und Nr. 9 findet man auch an feuchten Waldrändern (z. B. im Allgäu). Es ist keine Nachtkerze, aber ein echter Schmetterlingsmagnet.


----------



## nik (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Nr.9 ist ein Dost (Origanum), aber Nr. 7 ... ? 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Andreas A. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

9: Gewöhnlicher Dost (_Origanum vulgare_), auch wilder Majoran genannt


----------



## idefix--211 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Bei Nr. 7 dachte ich an Stauden-__ Sonnenblume, aber der Hinweis mit der Beilage passt da dann gar nicht dazu. Eine Kartoffel-Blüte ist es aber auch nicht


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo allerseits,
als Korrblütler ist ja die Nr. 7 unzweifelhaft benannt worden. Er ist ein Sonnenhut (Rudbeckia). Leider weiß ich nicht, welcher, da ich ihn nicht gekauft habe . Es ist eine schöne Sorte mit einem überdurchschnittlich großem Korb, der die typische Wölbung aufweist. Unterirdisch ist er recht zaghaft. Da ich ihn dennoch in einer Wurzelsperre (30 cm - die Rudbeckien kennen da keinen Spaß!) eingefangen habe, ist er aktuell am "zurückbleiben" (im Jahr "5"). Lider weiß ich nicht, wie man Rudbeckien an einem Standort hält (sprich, was sie an speziellem Dünger/Nährstoffen benötigen). Ich werde sie mal an eine andere Stelle des Gartens versetzen, und dann wohl ähnliches erleben.
Diese Pflanze hat wie die Sonnenblumen stark behaarte Blätter und Stiele, und transportiert auch viele Öle im Stängel. Unterirdisch bildet sie Knollen, aus denen sie im nächsten Jahr neue Triebe bildet. Topinambur = Süsskartoffel ist eng verwandt mit den Rudbeckien (Sonnenhut).


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

ein paar habe ich auch noch. Einige Kandidaten sind ja schon verwendet worden. Es sind alles recht aktuelle Bilder. Nur  9 und 10 ist die selbe Pflanze. Das 10. , schlechtere wegen der offenen Blüte.


   

   

   

   

   

   

   



Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hey Nik,

7 ist eine __ Feige
9 und 10 ist __ Oleander
11 eine Kirsche (wie schöööön)
12 eine __ Kornblume mit Biene (hab ich auch  )

Einige von anderen kenne ich auch, aber da weiß ich den Namen nicht.
Gerade Bild 5 und 6 (ist doch die gleiche Pflanze) hab ich auch sowie 13 und 14 kenn ich auch ... aber eben nicht die Namen 

Bild 8 ist wunderschön ... wo wächst die denn? Den Namen werd ich schon noch erfahren 


Mandy


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



nik schrieb:


> Nur  9 und 10 ist die selbe Pflanze.



mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Moonlight (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nicht gleich? 
Na gut ... ist eh egal, ich kenn den/die Namen sowieso nicht 
Aber der Rest stimmt? 

Mandy


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Teilweise. Du hast auch die eine Pflanze dabei, die weder häufig noch bekannt ist. Ich möchte auch noch nicht andere beeinflussen.

Die kleine Weiße, die dir gefällt, löse ich dann natürlich auf. Wir sind immer auf der Suche nach kleinen Bodendeckern, die sitzt dort jetzt im 3. Jahr. 

Nik


----------



## idefix--211 (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Puh, da sind ein paar Schwere dabei, vor allem, wenn die Blüten noch nicht offen sind, tut man sich als nicht-Botaniker doch schwer.

1: Agapanthus (ist der schon so weit bei dir!?!)
2: __ Immergrün mit sehr interessanter Blütenform (wenn es denn stimmt)
3: Samenstand eines Allium
4: Samenstand eines Frühblühers  ne Tulpe, oder doch Schachblume?
5: hm, von den Blättern her würde ich auf Geranium tippen
6: da muss ich wild raten... Frauenmantel
7: Eukalyptus   (@Mandy: __ Feige hat ganz andere Blätter, siehe Adam und Eva  )
8: (Heide-)__ Nelke  mit großem Fragezeichen
9 + 10: Blätter könnten __ Oleander sein, aber die Blüten passen nicht dazu, kenne ich leider nicht.
11: ? Mandys Kirsche könnte hinkommen, von Obstbäumen hab ich null Ahnung
12: __ Berg-Flockenblume (Blüte ähnlich Kprnblume, aber Staude mit ganz anderen Blättern)
13: das kann ja fast alles sein, bin mal gespannt, ob das einer errät. 
14: Knospe __ Fingerhut


----------



## nik (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



> 1: Agapanthus (ist der schon so weit bei dir!?!)


Ja, ist die erste sich öffnende Blüte.



> 2: __ Immergrün mit sehr interessanter Blütenform (wenn es denn stimmt)


Es ist nicht die übliche Vinca minor sondern V. balcanica



> 3: Samenstand eines Allium


__ Lauch blüht doch noch gar nicht. 



> 4: Samenstand eines Frühblühers  ne Tulpe, oder doch Schachblume?


Heiß!



> 5: hm, von den Blättern her würde ich auf Geranium tippen


Kein Geranium. die Lösung liegt im übertragenen Sinn näher. 



> 6: da muss ich wild raten... Frauenmantel


Mal sehen, was die anderen meinen.



> 7: Eukalyptus   (@Mandy: __ Feige hat ganz andere Blätter, siehe Adam und Eva  )


der ist schon spezieller. Es ist Steinobst, nicht Kirsche, nicht Apfel, nicht Zierapfel, ...



> 8: (Heide-)__ Nelke  mit großem Fragezeichen


Kalt, solche Blütchen fallen mir aber selbst schwer.



> 9 + 10: Blätter könnten __ Oleander sein, aber die Blüten passen nicht dazu, kenne ich leider nicht.


Na ja, häufig ist die nicht, man sieht sie aber durchaus hier in den Gärten und in verschiedenen Arten. Allen gemeinsam sind die winzigen, bezaubernden Blüten.



> 11: ? Mandys Kirsche könnte hinkommen, von Obstbäumen hab ich null Ahnung


Die Kirschen sind doch schon lange rum. Das ist eine Makroaufnahme, solch ein Blütenball ist ~doppelt so groß wie eine Kirschblüte. Es sind Sträucher.



> 12: __ Berg-Flockenblume (Blüte ähnlich Kprnblume, aber Staude mit ganz anderen Blättern)


Mandys __ Kornblume passt schon.



> 13: das kann ja fast alles sein, bin mal gespannt, ob das einer errät.


Stimmt, aber mit Blüte weiß es jeder.   Es ist ein Nachtschattengewächs und Tomate hatten wir schon.



> 14: Knospe __ Fingerhut


Ja


Nik


----------



## anlu (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

3: verblühte Agapanthus?  (vorjahr natürlich)

7: Ast erinnert mich auf Birne, aber die sind nicht so haaaaaarig und die Blätter passen auch nicht. Ich tippe auf Quitten aber die haben auch nicht solche Blätter 

11: Spirea .......

13: Physalis?

9 und 10:  Lorbeerrose/Berglorbeer ???


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Nik,
auf die Schnelle möchte ich nur folgende raten:
Nr. 8 ist ein __ Steinbrech, solche Pflanzen mag ich auch sehr (sind aber nicht einfach zu halten). Die vermeintliche Kirschblüte geht wohl eher in Richtung Viburnum (__ Schneeball), ein __ Weißdorn ist es jedenfalls nicht.
Dein Solanum kann ich nicht enträtseln. Das kann ja Solanum jasminoides (wird manchmal als "Pseudostrauch" verkauft) oder der gemeine __ Nachtschatten sein... . Paprikapflanzen sehen ein wenig anders aus, Tomate sowieso.


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin,

13. Aubergine

12. Die __ Kornblume ist aber doch ne Flockenblume


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

ich versuche es auch mal:

3. Bärlauch (_Allium ursinum_)
5. __ Nelkenwurz (_Geum urbanum_)
6. Frauenmantel (_Alchemilla mollis_)
8. eine Miere (_Minuartia_ sp.)
12. __ Berg-Flockenblume (_Centaurea montana_) (keine __ Kornblume!)
13. Judenkirsche (_Physalis alkekengi_)

Bei 7. bin ich sehr gespannt, was das ist: Blätter wie bei Mandeln, Früchte wie bei Äpfeln oder Birnen.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo zusammen,

das meiste wurde erkannt, ein paar Sachen sind entweder schon selten in Gärten zu finden oder anhand des Fotos nicht zu bestimmen. Würde mir jemand das Bild vom __ Sandkraut zeigen, Mandys Favoriten, käme ich selbst nicht drauf. Mändy hat übrigens als einzige die __ Kornblume erkannt. Also ...

 1.) Agapanthus
 2.) __ Immergrün, allerdings die weniger gängige Sorte Vinca balcanica
 3.) Bärlauch 
 4.) __ Schachbrettblume
 5.) Zwerg Frauenmantel, ich wollte die Bilder 5&6 eigentlich auseinander haben. Zufall.
 6.) Frauenmantel
 7.) weidenblättrige Silberbirne, Pyrus salicifolia "Pendula". 
 
 8.) (Berg-)Sandkraut, Arenaria montana
 9&10.) Lorbeerrose. Berglorbeer ist nicht eindeutig, Kalmia angustifolia. 
11.) Spirea, welche, weiß ich nicht mehr, eine relativ kleiner bleibende. Wir haben verschiedene zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten blühende. Statt Kirsche, die hatte Monilia ... 
 
12.) Kornblume ... obwohl es ein schönes Bild ist
13.) Enzianstrauch, synonym Solanum, korrekt Lycianthes rantonnetii
14.) __ Fingerhut

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Christine (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Nik,

Einspruch zu Nr. 12:

Das hier ist eine Kornblume (Centaurea cyanus) - eine einjährige Sommerblume....

Dies hier ist eine Bergflockenblume (Centaurea montanus), im Volksmund auch "__ Kornblume" genannt, eine mehrjährige Staude....

Zeig mal die Blätter von Deiner....


----------



## nik (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,

die war mir so selbstverständlich. Jeder "hier" nennt sie so, aber du hast völlig Recht, es ist zweifelsfrei die Bergflockenblume. Danke.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Limnos (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Auf ein Neues. 7 Pflanzen aus meinem Rätselgarten

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## anlu (1. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi!

2: __ Anemone.......... irgendeine
7: __ Buschwindröschen /Anemone nemorosa
6: Frauenschuhe (Orchidee nicht die von Zalando)
4: Kukucksnelke
1: __ Wollgras
5: ?????????
3: Habe selber auch, ohne Name aber! Ist nur einfach gewachsen ohne, dass sie sich vorgestellt hätte.


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Richtig sind bisher 1 und 4. 7 ist vom Gattungsnamen her richtig. Bei 5 gebe ich einen Tip: man gibt es zum Salat dazu!


----------



## fermate (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ist Nr. 5 vielleicht Rucola?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## MarkusP (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nr. 2
Dryas octopetala


----------



## Limnos (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Maren und Markus: Bingo! Dann waren´s nur noch zwei!?   Dryas octopetala heißt auch __ Silberwurz. Streng genommen ist es Dryas x suendermannii, aber das weiß ich nur, weil ich sie als solche gekauft habe. Rucola ist der italienische Name für Rauke. Aber der deutsche Name ist praktisch in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## MarkusP (2. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nr. 6
Bletilla striata


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so, da ich frühzeitig aus dem Urlaub zurück bin hab ich auch wieder was zum raten


----------



## nik (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank,

na dann,

1) __ Apfelquitte
2) Yucca, keine Idee, welche.
.
.
.
10) Etagenprimel
11) Busch-/Bechermalve

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## MarkusP (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nr. 4 Schizanthus wisetonensis Hybride?
Nr. 5 Ranunculus aquatilis / Ranunculus circinatus
Nr. 6 Jasimone montana
Nr. 7 __ Aloe arborescens?
Nr. 8 Briza media
Nr. 9 Gladiolus palustris


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

Foto 1: __ Quitte stimmt
Foto 2: Galtonia candicans (Sommerhyazinte/Riesenhyazinte)
Foto 3: Limnanthes douglasii (__ Sumpfblume)
Foto 4: Freiland-/Staudengloxinie (Incarvillea delavayi) stimmt
Foto 5: __ flutender Hahnenfuß (Ranunculus fluitans)
Foto 6: Globularia (Kugelblume)
Foto 7: __ Aloe stimmt - welche Art weiß ich selbst net ist aber jedenfalls keine A. aborescens
Foto 8: Zittergras (Briza) stimmt - ist aber das hohe einjährige Briza maxima
Foto 9: Gladiole stimmt - ist zumindest ne südeuropäische Wildgladiole vermutlich Gladiolus illyricus 
Foto 10: Etagenprimel (Primula japonica) stimmt
Foto 11: wilde Malve (Malva alcea) stimmt


----------



## rut49 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi, 
ist Nr.2 vielleicht eine Madonnenlilie?
LG Regina


----------



## rut49 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

oh, vergessen:
Nr.4 Gloxinie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Ruth,

naja, ne Gloxinie (die gehört zu den Gesneriaceae) ist es zwar nicht, aber da wir nicht so kleinlich sein wollen. Ist eine sogenannte __ Freilandgloxinie (Incarvillea delavayi) - Bignoniaceae

ne Lilie ist das 2. aber nicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Auf ein Neues


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

hab die fehlenden mal aufgelöst da Wolfgang ne neue Runde gestartet hat (siehe roten Eintrag auf der vorigen Seite)

MfG Frank


----------



## Kuni99 (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank,

die wilde Malve (Nr. 11) ist aber _Malva sylvestris_.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
das sind ja durchweg schöne Aufnahmen ! 
nr. 2 ist ein __ Ehrenpreis (Veronica), erkennbar an den 4 Blütenblättern, und vermutlich der Zahl der Staubgefäße etc. (wie weiland Herr Linne). Die Nr. 6 blüht auch bei mir im Teich, ein schöner Vertreter der Gattung Carex. Das letzte Photo ist ein Uferwolfstrapp, wenn ich mal wieder nicht daneben liege :?. Zu den anderen habe ich ein paar Vorschläge, doch ich möchte niemanden beeinflussen, noch nachschlagen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



Kuni99 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> die wilde Malve (Nr. 11) ist aber _Malva sylvestris_.
> 
> ...



Hi Kai,

sorry, verschrieben. Kommt schon mal vor bei 3500-4000 wissenschaftlichen Pflanzennamen die in meinem Hirn abgelegt sind, zumal deutsche Namen eh nichtsagend sind:__ nase

MfG Frank


----------



## MarkusP (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

So, ich hätte auch mal ein paar Bilder:


----------



## anlu (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Kai,
> 
> sorry, verschrieben. Kommt schon mal vor bei 3500-4000 wissenschaftlichen Pflanzennamen die in meinem Hirn abgelegt sind, zumal deutsche Namen eh nichtsagend sind:__ nase
> 
> MfG Frank



Bist du Botaniker?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Julia,

nö, bin auch nur ein Hobbygärtner, aber die wissenschaftlichen Namen der rund 3000 Pflanzenarten die ich in den letzten 20 Jahre in Garten/Haus gezogen hab und auch sehr viele Pflanzen hier im Boga Marburg hab ich im Kopf - so Sachen kann ich mir irgendwie leicht merken. Mit meinen Kumpel, der im Boga Marburg gelernt hat, unterhält man sich auch nur per wissenschaftlichen Namen über Pflanzen (mit deutschen Namen kann man da net viel anfangen da die oft willkürlich gewählt sind) - die anderen Kumpels schütteln immer nur den Kopf wenn wir uns so über unser "Grünzeug" fachsimpeln

Da schon wieder ein neues Rätsel gestartet wurde will ich dann mal schnell die unbeantworteten von Wolfgang lösen

Bild 1 Darmera peltata (nehme mal an Du meinst nicht die Nuphar advena im Teich - __ Schildblatt
Bild 3 Rodgersia pinnata - __ Schaublatt
Bild 4 Nasturium officinalis oder Cardamine amara - __ Brunnenkresse oder bitteres Schaumkraut
Bild 5 Myosotis scorpioides - Sumpfvergißmeinicht
Bild 7 Polygonum bistora - __ Wiesenknöterich
Bild 8 sieht nach nem Salixsämling aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Bis auf das Letzte sind alle richtig, zumindest von der Gattung her: Nr. 2 Veronica beccabunga, die __ Bachbunge
Nr.4 ist Cardamine amara, das Bittere Schaumkraut. (violette Staubgefäße) Nr.6  eine Carex otrubae, Falsche Fuchssegge. Aber das Letzte ist etwas Ausgefallenes, eine schon 14 Jahre alte Spitzblättrige __ Esche (Fraxinus oxyphylla) die dank Topfhaltung auch ohne Schnitt beschlossen hat, ein Bonsai zu bleiben.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## derseeberger (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallöle

Ich habe heute auch mal einige Blüten abgelichtet:

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Ist für mich auch zum Teil ein Rätsel. Habe mich für die Namen bisher nicht Interessiert.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2013)

*Pflanzenrätsel*

*Wer kennt uns?*

Alle Fotos sind aktuell, d.h. die  Pflanze sieht z.Zt. so aus.


----------



## rut49 (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Wolfgang.
ich versuche mal mein Glück:
1 Frauenmantel
2 Pimpernelle
4 Geisbart
7 Strandnelke
9 Prärielilie
10 __ Ziest
Bin gespannt, wieviel "Treffer" ich habe
LG Regina


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hallo Regina,
dann will ich mal gerne ergänzen:
3 = __ Nelkenwurz (Geum),
5 ist Lippenblütler, kein Trifolium, Luzerne?
6 = __ Kuckuckslichtnelke (ist bei mir schon seit drei Wochen verblüht ;-))
7 = Schnittlauch (Allium)
8 = eine Orchidee.
Bei Nr. 2 und 9 hätte ich passen müssen. Es sind alles sehr schöne Bilder, Wolfgang .


----------



## Limnos (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Nicht schlecht bisher.

Sieben sind schon richtig bzw. teilrichtig (bis zur Gattung) erraten. Ich sag aber nicht, welche und von wem !

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## anlu (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Nr 8:Bletilla striata

(hast das Foto schon gezeigt vor ca 2 Wochen!) 

Warum Pflanzenrätsel, wenn Pflanzenrätsel 2013 eh schon existiert?????


----------



## Limnos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Hi

@ Julia:Warum Pflanzenrätsel, wenn Pflanzenrätsel 2013 eh schon existiert????? 

Weil es zuletzt etwas durcheinander ging. Da war das vorletzte Rätsel noch nicht abgeschlossen, als schon ein neues kam. es wurde unübersichtlich, auf welche Bilder sich welche Antworten bezogen. Außerdem, wer nur die Überschrift liest, muss erst am Ende nachschauen, ob es schon was Neues gibt, da im Portal immer nur der erste Rätselsteller genannt wird.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel*

Moin,

nix da - ein Pflanzenrätsel reicht - nicht mehrere...



Limnos schrieb:


> da im Portal immer nur der erste Rätselsteller genannt wird.



Stimmt nicht , wenn Du die Brille aufsetzt, siehst Du in der zweiten Spalte: "Letzer Beitrag" von wem und wann! 
Und dann gibt es oben in der Menüleiste noch den genialen Punkt "Neue Beiträge". 
Also keine Ausreden mehr


----------



## rut49 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

,
und wo wird jetzt geraten?
Bei Wolfgang oder bei Thomas?
Oder hab´ ich es jetzt mit den Augen und müßte mir meine Brille aufsetzten?
LG Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Regina,

Wolfgangs Rätsel ist doch bis auf Foto 5 __ Färberhülse / __ Indigolupine (Baptisia australis) gelöst, kannst gerne bei Thomas weitermachen

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Regina, Du darfst alles raten - gibt auch ein Fleißkärtchen!


----------



## Limnos (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Einspruch Frank: es fehlt auch noch Nr. 2, denn eine Pimpernelle ist es nicht. Und vor "__ Ziest" sollte man noch "Wald" setzen, denn der Sumpf- Knollen- oder Heilziest ist es nicht. Aber ich denke Du kannst Nr. 2 auch noch lösen. Bei Thomas´ Rätsel lass ich zunächst mal anderen den Vortritt.


----------



## rut49 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

,
Wolfgang´s Rätsel schon gelöst
Bei Nr. 7 scheiden sich im Moment noch die Geister
Christine, wußte ich noch gar nicht dann muß ich mich mal richtig "ins Zeug legen"
LG Regina


----------



## rut49 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

dann mach´ ich mal bei Thomas weiter,
Glockenblume
Mauerpfeffer
Wilde Möhre
Flockenblume
__ Dreimasterblume
__ Günsel
Funkienblüte
__ Storchschnabel
Heckenrose
Ich hoffe, ich hab´ mich nicht blamiert?? Die Fachleute sind damit bestimmt nicht zufrieden, können noch ins Detail gehen oder verbessern.
Für mich ist es "Gehirnjogging" und Versuch macht kluch
Bis denne
Regina


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Wolfgangs Nr. 2 ist die Pillen-Brennnessel (_Urtica pilulifera_), Thomas' Nr. 2 ist Tripmadam (_Sedum rupestre_). 

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Bei Thomas´ Nr. 3 tippe ich von den wenigen Blättern her, die man sehen kann, auf eine Oenanthe- (Pferdesaat) Art, vielleicht Oe. fistulosa? Nr. 2 halte ich auch für Tripmadam (Sedum reflexum). Bei allen anderen schließe ich den bisher genannten an.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## rut49 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
was ist denn nun bei deinen Bildern auf Nr.7 zu sehen?
LG Regina


----------



## derseeberger (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Bei Bild 3 lagen alle Falsch.
Hier mal ein Bild der ganzen Pflanze.

 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Petersilie???  Wer denkt denn hier an sowas ...


----------



## Christine (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

*gacker*


----------



## Limnos (19. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Auf ein Neues!

Im Augenblick ist Hochsaison im Garten. Da sprießen und blühen die Rätsel nur so auf!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## RKurzhals (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
heute haben wir schon den 23.06., und noch keiner hat geantwortet :?? Das ist reichlich seltsam. Daher versuche ich mal ein paar Vorschläge zu machen:
1 - Waldgeißbart,
5 - Klatschmohn,
6 - Goldfelberich,
7 - Hahnenfuss (vermutlich Ranunculus repens),
9 - "Fetthenne",
10 - __ Eisenhut ¿ (Ironie)


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Dann versuche ich die Lücken zu füllen:

Nr. 2 __ Gewürzstrauch (Calycanthus floridus)
Nr. 3 __ Moosbeere (Vaccinium oxycoccus)
Nr. 4 irgendein Nelkengewächs, vielleicht die Vogelmiere?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

Foto 8 ist __ Gnadenkraut (Gratiola officinalis)

der __ Gewürzstrauch auf Foto 2 könnte Calycanthus occidentalis sein

Fetthenne/Mauerpfeffer auf Foto 9 kann man nur anhand der Blüten nicht so leicht zuordnen da sehr viele Arten  solche gelben Blütendolden haben - könnte aber scharfer Mauerpfeffer sein (Sedum acre) da sie scheinbar sehr niedrig ist

der __ Eisenhut auf 10 müßte Wolfseisenhut sein (Aconitum lycoctonum), bei Fuchseisenhut sind die Blüten nicht so viel höher wie breit

Foto 4 sagt mir aber auch nix - Mann kann ja auch net alles kennen

ich muß nacher mal wieder im Garten schauen ob sich eher ausgefallene Pflanzen zum bühen entschlossen haben2

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Die fleischigen Blätter von Nr. 4 - vielleicht Glaux maritima? Gibts das in einer rein weißen Form?


----------



## Limnos (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Für Nr. 4 gebe ich einen Tipp: Rötegewächs (Rubiaceae)

@ Frank: ich wusste gar nicht, dass A. lycoctonum und A. vulparia als zwei verschiedene Arten, mal als Unterarten angesehen werden. Ich dachte, es seien Synonyme, wobei mir A. lycoctonum als der ältere geläufig war.
Bei Calycanthus bin ich von C. floridus ausgegangen, auch hier, weil ich keinen anderen kannte. Ansonsten ist fast alles richtig. Aber es ist kein _Kriechender_ __ Hahnenfuß, sondern eine Teichpfanze.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

kann schon sein das der beim Wolfseisenhut eingegliedert worden ist sind sich ja sehr ähnlich 
Mein Stand mit den Bezeichnungen ist auch schon an die 20 Jahre alt. 
Ich kenn auch noch Bücher wo A. lycoctonum und A. vulparia als Unterarten vom nordischen Aconitum septentrionale geführt wurden

MfG Frank


----------



## Nymphaion (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Waldmeister!


----------



## Limnos (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

So, dann will ich mal die letzten beiden nicht ganz geratenen Nr. 4 und Nr. 7 auflösen. Nr. 4 ist das Sumpf-__ Labkraut (Galium uliginosum) und Nr. 7 ist der Zungen-__ Hahnenfuß (Ranuculus lingua)

Und nun, auf ein Neues ! Alle Bilder stammen aus der letzten Woche.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich schiebe mal Dein Thema "hoch". Einige der Pflanzen habe ich erkannt, aber bei vielen bin ich noch am Raten . Es ist schon erstaunlich, wie viele Arten Du im Garten hast.Meine letzte Bestellung vom Werner ist ganz gut angewachsen und verspricht auch einige Überraschungen .


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Sind die Helden der Botanik müde? Diesmal sind 5 von 9 Teichpflanzen!!!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

dann muß ich wohl mal ran (will selbst was einstellen, Du warst aber schneller)

1. Juncus ensifolia - schwertblättrige bzw. __ Zwergbinse

2. Linaria purpurea - violettes Leinkraut

3. Lysimachia nummularia - __ Pfennigkraut

4. __ Ginkgo biloba - da brauchts den deutschen Namen net

5. Vincetoxicum hirundinea - weiße __ Schwalbenwurz

6. Spirea ........  - Kolbenspierstrauch

7. Phalaris arundinaea - __ Rohrglanzgras

8. Cabomba caroliniana/australis/ect. - __ Haarnixe

9. Ranunculus hederaceus? - allerdings scheinen mir da die Blätter zu groß für, diese Pflanzen sieht aber auf jeden Fall net  gesund aus


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so, jetzt gibt's mal was von mir


----------



## Christine (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

 Da fehlt ein Bild, das sind ja nur 19


----------



## Springmaus (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,



sehr schöne Pflanzen ! Nur hab ich leider


----------



## Finalein (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

__ Silberdistel ist dabei und die eine hab ich im teich, aber Name?? 
Muß ich passen und das lat. wüßte ich eh nicht.
Aber die Pflanzen sehen ja echt toll aus.


----------



## Limnos (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi
@ Frank: Auf meinem letzten Bild ist neben Salvinia noch Hydrocotyle ranunculoides. Sieht wirklich krank, aber interessanter aus.
Aber ich versuch´s mal: gegen Ende werden die Nüsse immer härter

1) __ Wiesen-Platterbse
2) Anemopsis, Houttuynia oder Saururus? kann das Laub nicht sehen
3) Buntnessel
4) __ Gelbe Gauklerblume
5) __ Geißklee
6) Fenchel oder Steckenkraut (Ferula communis)?
7) Binsenlilie (Sisyrhinchium)?
8) Russelia ?
9) Süßkartoffel (Ipomoea batatas)?
10) __ Brandkraut(Phlomis)?
11) Bromelie?
12) Weißer Germer
13) Gillenie?
14) -
15) Eryngium spec.
16) __ Anemone spec.
17) -
18) -
19) -
Im Übrigen gilt wie für die Lottozahlen: ohne Gewähr!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (27. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

ein paar kann ich beisteuern:

5) Bunte Kronwicke (_Securigera varia_)
7) Garten-Grasstern (_Rhodohypoxis baurii_), gibt's in vielen Farben
11) Kängurupfote (_Anigozanthos_ sp.)
13) Prachtkerze (_Gaura lindheimeri_)
15) Gelber __ Lein (_Linum flavum_)
18) Balsambirne (_Momordica charantia_)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## RiffRaff (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

14) Sonnenhut
18) Melone ¿ (Ironie) 


gruß

Micha


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so, bei den fast 20 Bildern muß man mal sortieren was schon erraten wurde:

1. Wiesenplatterbse - Lathyrus pratensis (Wolfgang) 
2. da sollte es schon was genauer werden Wolfgang
3. bunter Fuchsschwanz - Amaranthus tricolor
4. Gauklerblume - Mimulus (Wolfgang) ist aber nicht die normale M. lutea sondern ne gelbe mit 60cm Höhe
5. bunte Kronenwicke - Coronilla Varia (Kai)
6. Steckenkraut - Ferula communis (Wolfgang)
7. Magentastern - Rhodohypoxis baurii (Kai)
8. pinienblättriger __ Bartfaden - Penstemon pinifolia
9. Süßkartoffel - Ipomea babatas (Wolfgang)
10. Kardendistel - Morina persica
11. neuseeländischer Flachs - Phormium tenax
12. Germer - aber kein heimischer sondern der westamerikanische Veratrum californicum (Wolfgang)
13. Prachtkerze - Gaura lindheimeri (Kai)
14. südlicher __ Mannstreu - Eryngium bourgatii   (da geht's aber bestimmt noch genauer) (Wolfgang)
15. gelber __ Lein - Linum flavum (Kai)
16. __ Anemone  - Anemone riparia (Wolfgang)
17. eisenhutblättriger __ Hahnenfuß - Ranunculus aconitifolia - eine heimische Uferstaude der Gebirgsregionen
18. ne ganz normale Wassermelone - Citrullus lanatus (Micha)
19. Kakao - Theobroma cacao (Kai)


----------



## Kuni99 (29. Juni 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

okay, Nr. 19 ist Kakao (_Theobroma cacao_). Ich wusste, dass ich diese Blüte schon mal gesehen habe, aber ohne den ganzen stammblütigen Blütenstand ist es echt schwer.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so, hab die fehlenden Namen aufgelöst (wer wissen will was da noch offenh war, siehe rote Einträge auf der vorherigen Seite). Wer will kann ein neues Rätsel starten

MfG Frank


----------



## derseeberger (4. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Habe aber nur zwei wird dann leichter


----------



## Limnos (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Nr. 1 ist __ Edelweiß, aber bei Nr. 2 liege ich mit __ Hahnenfuß wahrscheinlich daneben. Aber der Wassertropen in der Blüte erschwert auch das Erkennen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Was ist los?  Keine Lust mehr? Ich wage noch mal einen Tipp auf die gelbe Blüte: Oxalis spec.? 

Auf ein Neues!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (12. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ah, ein neues Rätsel, bei dem ich auch mal etwas erkenne.

2. Türkenbundlilie - Lilium martagon
3. Primula florindae (da blüht bei mir im Moment eine orangene Ausreißerversion)


----------



## derseeberger (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@wolfgang

ja beide richtig __ Edelweiß und Klee


----------



## RiffRaff (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Bild 8: Paprika

gruß

Micha


----------



## Kolja (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

# 7 Achillea decolorans - Muskatgarbe?
# 1 Sanguisorba officinalis - Großer Wiesenknopf, knopfig sieht die Blüte ja aus, aber was ist das grüne?


----------



## Christine (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin Andrea,

ich denke,das grüne sind die neuen Pflänzchen, die aus den Brutzwiebelchen kommen.


----------



## Limnos (13. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Bisher hat nur Andrea richtig geraten, bzw. bei Achillea halb richtig, Christine ist bei Brutzwiebelchen auf der richtigen Fährte. Micha hat nur insofern recht, als es sich bei Nr. 8  wie bei Paprika um ein Nachtschattengewächs handelt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@Christine

Brutzwiebel? Da fällt mir nur Allium x proliferum - Etagenzwiebel - ein. Meinst du die? Da wäre ich nie drauf gekommen. Die kenne ich nur von Fotos und dann hatte sie schon Brutzwiebeln.

@Wolfgang
Ha, ich habe was richtig.
Achillea halbrichtig? eine andere Achillea?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

da hier über den __ Lauch spekuliert wird will ich den mal auflösen, das ist der (auch heimische) Weinbergs-Lauch (Allium vineale). Für diese Art gibt's auch einige Fantasienamen im Gartenfachhandel um sie an den Mann oder Frau zu bringen (Allium "Hair", "Struwelpeter" ect). Allerdings ist diese Lauchart eine extreme Brutzwiebelschleuder die sich im Garten invasiv ausbreiten kann
Das andere halbrichtige ist Achillea ptarmica die __ Sumpfgarbe

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo

@ Frank: ohne die Blätter sehen zu können, hätte ich auch auf A. ptarmica getippt. Aber die Pflanze hat linealische, gesägte Blätter. Sie kommt von gaaanz weit im Osten. Aber Weinlauch ist richtig.
Es fehlen noch 4-6 und Nr 8. 4 ist schwer, aber 6 müsste doch jemand kennen, wenigstens die Gattung.

Auflösung übermorgen!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

eine __ Sumpfgarbe - sehr schön!

Gut, dass ich nicht genug Geld im Portemoinee hatte und den 'Struwelpeter' habe stehen lassen müssen.


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Anrea

Ich finde, dass der Weinlauch trotz der Aussamung lohnenswert ist. Zum Einen kann man Pflanzen, die da wachsen, wo sie nicht sollen, leicht entfernen und nah beim Pulk oder an passender Stelle wieder einflanzen, zum anderen unterdrücken sie keine anderen Pflanzen und sie werden - aus meiner Sicht - nie wirklich lästig. Den typischen Lauchgeschmack haben sie auch, sind aber wegen der holzigen Konsistenz "mundunfreundlich" Ob man mit ihnen einen Lauchessig oder Lauchöl machen kann, werde ich demnächst ausprobieren. Ein Giftgefahr droht aber nicht.
In der Natur habe sie noch nicht oft gesehen, und in intensiv genutzten Weinbergen sind sie zumeist längst "weggespritzt". Wer möchte, dem kann ich Brutzwiebelchen schicken.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

5: Giftbeere (_Nicandra physaloides_)
8: Judenkirsche (_Physalis alkekengi_)

beides Nachtschattengewächse.

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Limnos (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Richtig, Kai, Jetzt sind es nur noch zwei! 6 und 7

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## fermate (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin,

6 erinnert mich an __ Enzian, wenn man direkt in die Blüte schaut.
Mit den Punkten in den Blütenblättern und den schmalen Blättern könnte es vielleicht __ Lungenenzian sein?

Liebe Grüße Maren


----------



## Kuni99 (15. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

der Rest:

4: Herzgespann (_Leonurus cardiaca_)
7: Weidenblättrige Sumpf-__ Schafgarbe (_Achillea salicifolia_)

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kolja (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,

danke für deine Erklärungen und Brutzwiebelangebot. Ich muss mich noch mal ein bisschen schlau machen über die Pflanze. Alliümer mag ich ja gerne. Aber "Weinberg..." hört sich nicht nach Mittelgebirge auf 400 m an.


----------



## Limnos (16. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

__ Lungenenzian (Gentiana pneumonanthe) stimmt haargenau. Ebenso Nr.4 Herzgespann (Leonurus cardiaca)  Aber  Nr. 6 ist die Sibirische __ Schafgarbe (Achillea sibirica).  Ich liste noch mal alle auf:
 1 Weinlauch Allium vineale,  2 __ Türkenbund Lilium martagon  3 Glockenprimel Primula florindae  4 Herzgespann Leonurus cardiaca,  5 Giftbeere Nicandra physalodes,  6 Lungenenzian Gentiana pneumonanthe,  7 Sibirische Schafgarbe Achillea sibitica,  8 Judenkirsche Physalis alkekengi
Wer macht jetzt das nächste Rätsel? Ich möchte auch wieder mal raten!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Christine (17. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Damit Wolfgang auch mal raten kann, auch wenn es wahrscheinlich zu leicht ist:


----------



## rut49 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,
ich möchte auch noch mitmachen und mache den Anfang:
Nr.1 Geranie
Nr.2 Geranie
Nr.3 __ Brennende Liebe
Nr.4 lasse ich für den Magister, das ist mir zu schwer
Sonnige Grüße aus dem Lipperland
Regina


----------



## fermate (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin Christine,

4 könnte __ Indianernessel sein.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin,

sach ich doch - zu einfach. Regina liegt richtig. Aber 4 ist keine __ Indianernessel.


----------



## Kolja (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ich habe schon überlegt, was es hier für Wolfgang zum Raten geben könnte. Aber solch aussergewöhnliche Pflanzen, dass er sie nicht kennt, habe ich nicht.

Nr. 1 irgendeine Malve?
Nr. 3 brenndende Liebe
Nr. 4 __ Indianernessel - Monarda


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

 Bei Nr. 4 hätte ich aber auch __ Indianernessel gesagt. Bei 1-3 stimme ich mit meinen "Vor"ratern überein. Im Übrigen bin ich bei Garten Zuchtformen gar nicht so fit. Mir liegen mehr die einheimischen Wildformen oder solche aus Nordamerika oder Ostasien. Vor allem, wenn es sich um Teich-, Sumpf- oder __ Moorpflanzen handelt.


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin,

Nr. 4 ist doch aus Nordamerika. Und sie ist mit der Indiananessel eng verwandt. Es ist eine Monarda fistulosa.
Bei 1 und 2 handelt es sich übrigens um Duft-Geranien.


----------



## Limnos (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Auf ein Neues!


----------



## Christine (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

2. Silberkerze
3. __ Oleander
4. Glockenblume
5. kenn ich, aber ich komm nicht drauf
8. __ Sonnentau
9. Veronica


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

Foto 2 __ Schneefelberich (Lysimachia clethroides)
Foto 6 __ Gauchheil (Anagalis tenella)
Foto 7 Wucherblume (Chrysanthemum segetum)
Foto 8 mittlerer __ Sonnentau (Drosera intermedia)
Foto 10 Gagelstrauch (Myrica gale)

@Christina: die Glockenblume auf Foto 4 sieht anhand des Laubes aber eher nach ner Wahlenbergia aus


----------



## Limnos (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Christine, du liegst bei 3 ganz richtig und bei 4, 8, und 9 halb richtig. 4 ist keine Campanula und 9 inzwischen keine Veronica mehr (zumindest was den gültigen Gattungsnamen betrifft)
Frank, du hast 2, 6, 7, 8, und 10 richtig erkannt und 4 richtig korrigiert.
Fehlen noch 1 und 5?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RiffRaff (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

bei 1 würde ich Richtung blaue Zierdistel tippen...

gruß

Micha


----------



## fermate (19. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hm,

mein Tipp bei 1 ist eher __ Karde. 
Wie die Blüte sich entwicklen wird, ist noch nicht zu sehen, nach den Blättern könnte es die behaarte Karde sein?

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Limnos (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

@ Maren: Ich kenne es unter Schuppenkarde, aber Virga pilosa heißt in der Tat die "behaarte Rute"

Und ich habe Nr. 5 für die leichteste Aufgabe gehalten, jetzt ist sie immer noch nicht "geknackt"

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Nymphaion (20. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ist Nr. 5 eine Kohldistel (Cirsium oleraceum)?


----------



## Limnos (22. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Damit wären alle gelöst! Wer schickt das nächste Rätsel?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

dann mal was von mir.


----------



## RiffRaff (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Nr 5 kenne ich unter den dt. Namen Bienenfreund

Nr 2 wächst bei uns wild im Garten, da würde ich selbst gern den Namen haben. 

gruß

Micha


----------



## fermate (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Andrea,

mein Tip für 1 ist __ Salbei, 
keine Ahnung welcher, es gibt so furchtbar viele verschiedene,

3 müsste das schmalblättriges Weidenröslein sein

und 6 die Nachtkerze.

Auf Nr. 4 bin ich gespannt, gesehen habe ich es schon, aber ich kann es nicht einordnen.

Liebe Grüße
Maren


----------



## Christine (23. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nr. 2 ist Habichtskraut


----------



## rut49 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

,
ich tippe bei 
Nr.1 __ Günsel
Nr.4 Leinkraut
LG Regina


----------



## Kolja (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@Micha
Nr. 5 Bienenfreund (Phacelia)  ist richtig  

@Maren
nein es ist kein __ Salbei
Nr. 3 aber Weidenröschen ( Epilobium angustifolium) 
Nr. 6 Nachtkerze (Oenothera biennis) 


@Christine
__ orangerotes Habichtskraut (Hieracium aurantiacum) 

@Regina
Nr. 1 ist auch kein __ Günsel
Nr. 4 Leinkraut nein, aber wenn du einen Buchstaben austauscht ist es richtig

Fehlt also noch Nr. 1 und Nr. 4


----------



## Christine (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

1. Braunelle
4. Leimkraut


----------



## Limnos (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Zu diesem bin ich zu spät gekommen. Aber ehe die Ratelust erkaltet, schnell noch ein nicht allzu schweres hinterher.


----------



## rut49 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

 Tippfehler und Christine hat´s richtig
aber aufgeben gibt´s nicht und darum der nächste Versuch:
2 Kapuzinerkresse
3 Malve
7 Jungfer im Grünen
8 Ballonblume
9 __ Johanniskraut
LG Regina


----------



## Tabor12 (24. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ich will auch mal mitspielen wenn ich darf 

zum vorherigen: Nr. 1 wächst bei mir wild - was ist es ? Nr. 3 ist irgendein __ Enzian, Nr. 6 eine Silberfichte ? hmm, mehr weiß ich schon imma


----------



## Kolja (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@Christine
alles richtig 

@Regina - ist doch gut, wenn du das richtige gemeint hast. 

Wolfgangs Rätsel
4. Malva sylvestris - Käsepappel, wilde Malve
5. Dipsacus ?? -wilde __ Karde
8. Echinops - Kugeldistel
bei den anderen Sachen stimme ich Regina zu

Tabors Rätsel
1.Gaillardia - Kokardenblume
4.Verbascum - Königskerze
5. Delphinium - __ Rittersporn
6. __ Mahonie
9. Petunie


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@ Andrea - alles richtig  Fehlt nur noch 3, 7 und 8  

LG Irene


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

7. könnte eine Weigelie sein und 8. hab ich auch, aber ich bring die Namen immer durcheinander von diesen ganzen großen gelben Dingern, ich weiß aber, daß Frank das weiß


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi 

bei Irene,

3. Diplandenie - Mandevillea sanderi
7. Weigelie - Weigelia Hybride
8. Fallschirmsonnenhut - Rudbeckia nitida

und bei Wolfang sind noch offen

1. Epilobium hirsutum
4. Moschusmalve (Malva moschata)
5. __ Karde (Dipsacus)
6. Koreatanne (Abies koreana)


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hab auch noch was, alles in den letzten Tagen im Garten geknipst


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Mein Pflanzenrätsel ist aufgelöst - alles richtig  
Nr. 4 ist eine Clivie, 13 ist die __ schwarzäugige Susanne ?, und ich bemerke dass ich viel kenn aber die Namen nicht   19 könnte ein Stochenschnabel sein  und 18 ein Calmus ?


----------



## Christine (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

1. Kenn ich als Sommerazalee oder __ Wunderblume
3. Elfenspiegel
5. __ Iris
6. Milchstern?
7. ist ne blaue Bohne
8. ein explodierter Kohl
14. kriegt man immer als __ Calla von den holländischen Zwiebelhändlern
15. eine von den tollen Orchideen
17. Spiegeleiblume
19. Fächerblume


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

so, da muß man mal wieder ne Liste machen was gelöst wurde

1. Sommerazalee (Godetia grandiflora) - Christine
2. Sumpfgladiole (Gladiolus palustris) - Christine
3. Diascie (Diascia barberae Hyb.)
4. __ Riemenblatt (Clivia miniata) - Irene  (die Clivia blüht gerade im Garten stehend, scheint etwas aus dem Rhythmus gekommen zu sein
5. Dietes grandiflora
6.Sterngladiole (Acidanthera bicolor v. murilae) - Wolfgang
7. ne violettfrüchtige Buschbohne - Christine
8. ein geschoßener violettblütiger Blumenkohl
9. Rosenkelch (Rhodochiton atrosanguinea) - Wolfgang
10. Samenkapsel von __ brennender Busch (Dictamnus Albus) - Regina
11. Brutblatt (Kalanchoe tubiflora) - Wolfgang
12. Christdorn (Euphorbia milii) - Regina
13. __ schwarzäugige Susanne (Thunbergia alata) - Irene
14. __ Calla "Mango" (Zantedeschia ellotiana Hyb.) - Wolfgang
15. Riesenstendelwurz (Epipactis gigantea) - Wolfgang
16. Sumpfstendelwurz (Epipactis palustris) - Wolfgang
17. __ Sumpfblume (Limnanthes douglasii) - Christine
18. __ Kalmus (Acorus Calamus) - Irene
19. Fächerblume (Scaevola) - Christine
20. __ Frangipani (Plumeria...) - Wolfgang


----------



## rut49 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*


10 Samenstand weißer __ Diptam
12 Christusdorn
LG Regina


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hab auch noch welche


----------



## Limnos (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Auflösung meines Rätsels
1) Epilobium hirsutum, Rauhaariges Weidenröschen  
2) Tropaeolum maius Kapuzinerkresse
3) Gentiana septemfida, Kaukasus __ Enzian
4) Malve Malva silvestris
5) Gem. __ Karde  Dipsacus silvestris
6) Weißtanne Abies alba
7) Jungfer im Grünen Nigella damascena
8) Kugeldistel  Echinops ritro
9) Pfirsichbl. Glockenblume Campanula persicifolia
10) Geflügeltes Hartheu  Hypericum tetrapterum

und nun zu den neuen Rätseln!  Mit Mut zu Lücken!

 1  ?
 2  ?
 3  ?
 4  ?
 5  __ Iris (japonica?)
 6  Acidanthera bicolor
 7  ?
 8   Crambe?
 9   Rhodochiton
10  Dictamnus albus
11  Kalanchoe daigremonatana
12  Euphorbia miles
13  Thunbergia alata
14  Zantedeschia Hybride
15  Epipactis gigantea
16  Epipactis palustris
17  Limnanthes paludosus
18  Acorus calamus
19  Scaevola oder Lobelia?
20  Plumeria

@ Tabor  1 Achillea millefolium   2  ?  3, Kerria japonica, 4) Gaura lindheimeri  5  ?

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Tabor12 (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Also Wolfgang, alle die du betitelt hast sind richtig - Wahnsinn... fehlen nur noch die 2 und die 5. Beides einfach


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Tabor,
wenn keiner mehr Lust hat bei der Hitze, dann rate ich mal wieder. Nr. 2 ist eine Buddleja (Schmetterlingsflieder), bei Nr. 5 würde ich in Richtung Ackersenf tippen (es ist auf jeden Fall ein Kreuzblütler, selbst Rucola könnte das sein).


----------



## rut49 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo an alle,
 ich glaub´, mir ist die Hitze zu Kopf geschlagen, oder warum finde ich, dass alles ein bißchen unübersichtlich geworden ist???
LG Regina


----------



## Tabor12 (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

@rolf: Stimmt  Mein Rätsel ist somit gelöst.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so bei mir fehlen noch Pflanzen Nr.

3.
5.
8.

makl ein paar kleine Hinweise
zu 2. unter dem Namen dieser heimischen Art wird in jeden Teichpflanzensotiment eine ganz andere Art verkauft
die 3. stammte die wie die folgende Pflanze aus unserer ursprünglichen Heimat
das 5. eine ist zwar ne Iridaceae, gehört aber nicht zur Gattung __ Iris
und 8. "explodierten Kohl" geht's sicher noch was genauer - von diesem hier ißt man nur die Blüten

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



rut49 schrieb:


> ...warum finde ich, dass alles ein bißchen unübersichtlich geworden ist???



Weil einige nicht abwarten können. 

*@All

Es wäre nett, wenn Ihr mit dem Einstellen eines neuen Rätsels abwartet, bis das alte gelöst ist. 
Sonst blickt hier bald keiner mehr durch.
Ausserdem wäre es schön, wenn Ihr Euch auf 10 Fotos beschränkt. Umso schneller ist der nächst dran.
Wenn der  letzte Rätselersteller sein Rätsel als gelöst meldet, kann das nächste rein.
Im Moment ist also Frank der aktuelle Rätselsteller. 

Also - bitte mehr Qualität statt Quantität. Danke.*


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank, 

2. ist dann eine Sumpfgladiole
5. ne __ Schwertlilie 
8. der explodierte Kohl ist ein explodierter Brokkoli  - ehrlich, hab ich noch nie gesehen, keine Ahnung.


----------



## rut49 (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Christine,

LG Regina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Christine,

Sumpfgladiole stimmt, der Rest aber nicht

wenn die 3 fehlenden bis morgen abend net gelöst sind lös ich auf, dann kann der nächste starten

MfG Frank


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

so, die drei fehlenden sind

3. Diascie (Diascia barberae Hyb.)
5. Dietes grandiflora
8. ein geschossener Blumenkohl, allerdings eine violettblütige Sorte

Nun kann wieder jemand ein neues Rätsel starten

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ha!



Die Nummer 5 ist doch ne __ Iris - im Englischen wie auch in Afrikaans heißt sie große wilde Iris!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Die Nummer 5 ist doch ne __ Iris - im Englischen wie auch in Afrikaans heißt sie große wilde Iris!



Dietes sind trotzdem keine echten Iris sondern sie gehören als "irisartige Gewächse" nur mit in die Familie Iridaceae (Schwerliliengewächse) Der wissenschaftliche Name Iris bezeichnet nur Mitglieder der großen Gattung __ Schwertlilie, echte __ Gladiolen - die aber auch zu den Iridaceae gehören - sind also folglich auch nur Mitglieder der Gattung Gladiolus (Gladiolen), womit z.B. die beiden Arten der südafrikanischen Gattung Schizostyles trotz des Verkaufsnamen Sumpfgladiole nie Sumpfgladiolen sein werden (das ist nach Linnes Regelung eben nur Gladiolus palustris).
Oder glaubst Du das ne Seerose (Nymphaea) wegen des Namens eine Rose (echte Rosen sind Mitglieder der Gattung Rosa) ist oder ist sie gar ne Wasserlilie - das wäre dann ja auf deutsch ja wieder ne Iris - wie die Übersetzung aus dem englischen es behauptet 

Ist halt immer so ein K(r)ampf mit deutschen Pflanzennamen, nur wissenschaftliche sind eindeutig


----------



## Christine (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*


----------



## Limnos (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo

Dann möchte ich mal wieder. Ich muss aber dazu sagen, dass ist bei Nr. 7 selbst nicht weiß, wie das Gras heißt und bei Nr 8 weiß ich nur den Gattungsnamen. Ich hoffe aber hernach schlauer zu sein.

MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## Kolja (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

1. __ Stechapfel - Datura stramonium
3. Zaunwinde - Calystegia sepium 
5. Astilbe Japonica


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (29. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

5. ist ein rotes __ Mädesüß (Filipendula rubra oder F. purpurea)
7. mit dem Namen dieses Grases kann ich dir aber auch nicht dienen
8. dafür aber mit den __ Greiskraut hier. Das sollte Ligularia stenocephala sein

den Rest laß ich mal anderen übrig

MfG Frank


----------



## rut49 (31. Juli 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

,
Nr. 9 Ballonblume
Regina


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Limno,
Nr. 4 ist das Gartenspringkraut, ein eher unerwünschter Neophyt (wenngleich eine wahrhaft schöne Pflanze). Gäbe es mehr Feuchtgebiete, dann müsste man über diese Art nicht so heftig urteilen, da sie eine begrenzte Frosthärte aufweist (allerdings besser als manch ander einheimische Arten am selbigen Standort).


----------



## Kuni99 (1. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo,

Nr. 7 ist das Kanariengras (_Phalaris canariensis_).

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## Kolja (5. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Wolfgang?

Was sagst du zu unseren Lösungen?


----------



## Limnos (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Sorry

Ich war drei Tage offline, sprich im Urlaub.

Hier nun die "amtliche" Auflösung. 

1) __ Stechapfel (Datura stramonium)
2) Sumpf-Hornklee (__ Lotus uliginosus, Fruchtstand)
3) Zaunwinde (Calystegium sepium)
4) Drüsiges __ Springkraut (Impatiens glandulifera)
5) Rosa __ Mädesüß (Filipendula venusta)
6) __ Venusfliegenfalle (Dionaea muscipula)
7) Kanarengras (Phalaris canariensis)
8) Kerzen-Goldkolben (Ligularia stenocephala)
9) Ballonblume (Platycodon grandiflorus)
10) Sommerjasmin (Solanum jasminoides)

Und nun bitte das nächste Rätsel!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Waterlily (7. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

ich habe auch ein Rätsel für euch: 

Kennt jemand diesen Baum?

VG Sonja


----------



## Goldkäferchen (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo, Sonja
Bitte auflösen Dein Rätsel, ich glaube, das kriegt keiner raus.
Aber ich will auch mal, ist aber ziemlich leicht!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## dragsterrobby (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Moin,
1. Foto ist Trompetenbau (heist es glaube ich)
2. ?
3. ?
4. Schmucklilie


----------



## joshua (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

1. Datura
4. Agapanthus

der Rest weiß ich nicht konkret.

Gruß

Joshua


----------



## meinereiner (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo

1. __ Engelstrompete (Brugmansia). Datura ist laut Wikipedia der umgangssprachliche (veraltete?) Namen
3. Schaut mir nach Potentilla aus. Tippe auf Fingerstrauch (Dasiphora fruticosa, Synonym: Potentilla fruticosa)?

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Limnos (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

1) heißt, meine  ich, inzwischen Brugmansia, früher Datura
2) Incarvillea ?
3) Goldfinger (Potentilla fruticosa)
4) Agapanthus
Bin etwas zu spät gekommen!
MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (19. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

HI,

die verholzenden Engelstrompeten heißen schon seit fast 20 Jahren Brugmansia. Der ehemalige Name Datura gilt heute nur noch für die einjährigen oder staudigen Arten mit aufrecht stehenden Blüten

Foto 2 ist ne __ Trompetenblume

MfG Frank


----------



## Waterlily (20. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Dieser Baum ist in Deutschland anscheinend sehr selten, schwer zu bekommen und völlig unbekannt. Wir haben ihn meiner Mutter vor 12 Jahren geschenkt, da war er ca. 1 m hoch, hatte ein paar wenige Äste und ein ganz dünnes Stämmchen. Er hat sich prächtig entwickelt und im Spätherbst wachsen die Äste bis zum Boden herunter. 

Es handelt sich um eine veredelte Scheinakazie, lat. Name: Robinia Pseudoacacia "Twisty Baby"

VG 

Sonja


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo liebe Leute,
ich war Anfang des Monats an meinem Teich mit der Kamera unterwegs. Die abgebildeten Pflanzen blühen auch jetzt noch, und gehören teilweise zu den "Klassikern", die selbst im Baumarkt zu bekommen sind. Sonst würde das Rätseln auch keinen Spass machen... .


----------



## Goldkäferchen (22. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi, ihr Lieben
Ihr seid nicht nur gute Teichianer, sondern auch Super-Botaniker!
1)  __ Engelstrompete (Brugmansia)
2) __ Trompetenblume
3) Fingerstrauch (Potentilla fruticosa)
4) Schmucklilie (Agapanthus)
Respekt!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Limnos (27. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Nun zu Rolfs Rätsel

1) Stachelspitzige Simse  Schoenoplectus mucronatus
2) Purpurdost  Eupatorium purpureum atropurpureum
3) Hirschminze  Mentha (Preslia) cervina
4) __ Sumpfziest  Stachys palustris
5) __ Pfeilkraut  Sagittaria (wahrscheinlich) latifolia  weiß+gelbe Blüten!
6) __ Hechtkraut  Pontederia cordata
7) Eleocharis ovata?
8) __ Schwanenblume  Butomus umbellatus

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## RKurzhals (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Wolfgang,
ich danke Dir für Deine Auflösung. Mittlerweile sind wir ja im Herbst, und werden kaum noch neue Pflanzen begrüßen dürfen.
Die erste Pflanze habe ich als "Australische Binse" (baumea articulata) bei Werner gekauft. Mich hat die Blüte auf dem dreikantigen Stängel fasziniert. Frosthärte und Ansprüche lasen mich hoffen, einen langjährigen Bewohner eingekauft zu haben.
Die zweite Pflanze habe ich als __ Blutweiderich im Ausverkauf erstanden, wobei mir aber klar war, dass es keiner ist. Ich habe die Pflanze als "__ Wasserdost" eingeordnet, es war mir gar nicht bewußt, dass mehrere "Eupatorium"-Arten in Frage kommen .
Die dritte Pflanze ist auch eine klare Fehletikettierung gewesen, da sie als __ Wasserminze "Mentha aquatica" angeboten wurde. Ich hielt diese Pflanze auch für englische Wasserminze (bzw. Hirschminze).
Die abgelichteten Pfeilkräuter sind wohl das "Sagittaria sagittifolia ssp leucopetala", also die asiatische Form des europäischen Pfeilkrauts. Dank Werner habe ich die Unterart wegen der gelben Blütenfarbe zugeordnet, da habe ich wieder was gelernt.
Das siebte Bild ist ein Begleiter einer von Werner gekauften __ Schwanenblume. Ich dachte an "Eleocharis palustris", aber ich denke, Du hast Recht mit "ovata". Bei den dort angebotenen Simsen passt sie geradezu perfekt. Ich bin also absolut beeindruckt und sage nur - Respekt !
Sollten mal wieder Fragen zum Einkauf von Teichpflanzen kommen, dann werde ich hieraus gerne zitieren. Ich bin schließlich auch ein Befürworter einer möglichst "naturnahen" Flora im Garten, von den anderen Fakten mal abgesehen.


----------



## meinereiner (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Sonja,

dass es ein Hülsenfrüchtler sein könnte ist mir auch in den Sinn gekommen. An dem Trieb auf deinem ersten Foto sollte man es eigentlich erkennen können, bzw. das hatte mich wahrscheinlich auf die Idee gebracht. Aber die gerollten Blätter irritieren dann irgendwie.
Auf jeden Fall ein schöner Baum. Also Bonsai-Liebhaber hat man ja ein gewisses Faible auch für große  Bäume (groß in Bezug auf Bonsai ).

Servus
 Robert


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallöchen...
Was ganz Leichtes zum Raten!
Ist meine Lieblingsblume.
Na, dann auf geht's!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Kapuzinerkresse ...

Lecker ... hmmm ... 

Mandy


----------



## Goldkäferchen (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi, Mandy
Richtig!
Deshalb mag ich sie auch so gerne, schön zum Anschauen und zum Essen!
LG
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moonlight (31. Aug. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Wächst bei mir irgendwie nicht ... kümmert jedes Mal 
Deshalb sähe ich sie schon gar nicht mehr aus, mag mich nicht drüber ärgern.

Mandy


----------



## Goldkäferchen (1. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi, Mandy,
 vielleicht  liegt's an den "Läuschen". Die haben die Kresse auch zum Fressen gern!
Versuch es mal an einer anderen Stelle im Garten. Vielleicht klappt's ?
Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir
Goldkäferchen


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Ach nee,

An läusen liegts nicht.
Kümmert und wächst nicht wirklich . . .wenn sie überhaupt austreibt.

Mandy


----------



## Nymphaion (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Dann liegt es vielleicht an zu nahrhafter Erde? Kapuzinerkresse gedeiht am besten in ganz magerem Boden.


----------



## Moonlight (4. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hey Werner,

keine Ahnung ob unser Boden fruchtbar ist 
Auf jeden Fall wächst bei uns keine Karotte. Dazu ist der Boden zu hart.

Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Mandy,
dann geht's Dir nicht viel anders als bei uns! Unser Boden ist recht lehmhaltig, und wird bei Trockenheit ziemlich hart. Dafür gedeihen viele andere Pflanzen gut .


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

so, hier gibt's wieder was zum raten

MfG Frank


----------



## ina1912 (8. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

das letzte sieht aus wie eine agavenblüte, das vorletzte pinkfarbene ist nicht genau zu erkennen, könnte eine bouganvillea sein...
kg Ina


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Ina,

Agave americana ist schon mal richtig

das rosane ist aber keine Bougainvillea. Verwandte Pflanzen aus der gleichen Familie blühen zur Zeit auch an sehr vielen Gartenteichen in ner sehr ähnlichen Farbe

MfG Frank


----------



## Finalein (9. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

 wunderschöne Pflanzen, aber ich muß gestehen, ich kenne nicht eine davon mit Namen.


----------



## Ikulas (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Die vorletzte Pflanzen in der oberen Reihe könnte eine Asternart sein (Schönaster) ?


----------



## Ikulas (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

das erste vielleicht Weißbecher ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Beate,

ne Aster ist das auf Bild 4, ist aber keine Schönaster sondern ne kleine wilde, auch heimisch. Weißbecher als deutschen Namen hab ich noch nie bei ner Pflanze gehört

MfG Frank


----------



## Ikulas (11. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hallo Frank,

ich meinte das Bild 4 mit der Aster .

Weißbecher = Nierembergia repens


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

scheinbar hat nun keiner mehr Lust auf Pflanzenrätsel, daher lös ich mal auf

1. Sumpf-Herzblatt (Parnassia palustris)

2. __ große Sterndolde (Astrantia Major) - die haben gelegentlich auch rosa Einfärbungen

3. Kiesweideröschen, bzw. Fleischers Weideröschen (Epilobium fleischeri)

4. Alpenaster (Aster alpinus)

5. __ Seidenbaum / __ Schlafbaum (Albizia julibrissin)

6. Kreppmyrte / Kräuselmyrte (Lagerströemia indica) - das Gehölz ist ein naher Verwandter von __ Blutweiderich

7. Blütenstand einer Agave - welcher ihr Todesurteil ist, nach der Blüte stirbt die Agavenrosette ab


----------



## Limnos (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Frank

Bin leider für dieses Rätsel zu spät aus dem Urlaub gekommen. 3, 4 und 6 hätte ich nicht erraten, bzw erkannt, aber ich habe hier noch keine Lagerstroemeria gesehen, wohl aber in der Bretagne, wo ich jetzt war. Zu 7: nur die Hauptagave stirbt ab, aber sie hat bevor sie blüht, jede Menge Kindel gebildet. 
Ich mache übrigens bei Rätseln weiter mit: aktiv und passiv!

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*



Limnos schrieb:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Zu 7: nur die Hauptagave stirbt ab, aber sie hat bevor sie blüht, jede Menge Kindel gebildet.
> 
> ...



Hi Wolfgang, 

steht oben doch schon das die "Rosette" dann eingeht. 

Für die meißten Agaven bleibt die Blüte aber trotzdem das Todesurteil, den nur wenige der 200 Arten bilden wie die bekannte Agave americana, die überall im Süden anzutreffen ist Seitentriebe aus. Der Großteil wächst als einzelne Blattrosette (ein gutes Beispiel dafür ist die ebenfalls sehr häufig gepflegten Agave attenuata).

MfG Frank


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Ich bin einmal für ein neues Pflanzenrätsel auf "Beeren"jagd gegangen. Viel Spaß beim Raten

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Sorry

Bin an die Antwortentaste gekommen, bevor die Bilder drauf waren. Hier sind sie nun


----------



## Tabor12 (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

hmm, Nr. 2 Lampionblume ?, Nr. 4 schwarzer Hollunder, Nr. 5 __ Eibe, Nr. 6 __ Feuerdorn, Nr. 8 __ Pfaffenhütchen, Nr. 12 Zuchini, Nr. 13 Tomate, Nr. 15 __ Brombeere


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi,

der Rest

1. __ Bitterorange  (Ponciurus trifoliata)
2. Lampionblume (Physalis alkekengi)
3. das sieht nach __ Feuerdorn (Pyrocantha) aus
4. schwarzen __ Holunder (Sambucus nigra)
5. __ Eibe (Taxus baccata)
6. Cotenoaster irgendwas
7. __ Aronstab (Arum maculatum oder A. italicum)
8. Scheinbeere (Gaultheria procumbens)
9. europäisches __ Pfaffenhütchen (Euonymus europaea)
10. kommt mir bekannt vor 
11. Giftbeere (Nicandra physalodes)
12. Zucchini (Curcubites pepo)
13. Tomate (Lycopersicum)
14. asiatische __ Kermesbeere (Phytolacca acerina)
15. __ Brombeere


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi

Alles richtig, bis auf das Fehlende: es ist Myrica cerifera, Wachsgagel oder Wachsmyrte. Die genaue Spezies der Zwergmispel weiß ich auch nicht, wahrscheinlich damneri. Es ist Arum italicum. Gaultheria kenne ich unter "__ Rebhuhnbeere"

Auf ein Neues

Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2013)

*AW: Pflanzenrätsel 2013*

Hi Wolfgang,

als __ Rebhuhnbeere hab ich Gaultheria auch schon gefunden, ich kenn unter dem Namen __ echte Rebhuhnbeere aber auch noch Mitchella repens

MfG Frank


----------

